# Going Full Soccer/Academy Nerd...



## Kante (May 21, 2019)

Every now and again, come across items that are super solid but there's not a venue to share so figured to start a new thread. First item is an 83 minute podcast from Scuffed with Bobby Warshaw and David Gass, the two guys who announced this year's GA cup games. There's a sense of humor, genuine insight and learned about 14 different new things not known before.  Enjoy. https://scuffed.simplecast.com/episodes/episode-69-ga-cup-mls-academies-breakdo


----------



## Kante (May 28, 2019)

One of the best articles written to date on Mexico recruiting younger Latino players in Southern California for its national team. Names like Jonathan Gonzalez and Efrain Alvarez are recent examples of US-born players now playing for the Mexico youth national team. Obviously, there's some ambivalence about this, but it's probably good that US Soccer has some competition, and thus accountability.
https://www.theringer.com/soccer/2018/11/13/18079664/mexico-us-soccer-federation-scouting-dual-national-jonathan-gonzalez-efrain-alvarez


----------



## Kante (Jun 4, 2019)

As the season winds down, clubs make decisions about which players to keep and families decide if they want to continue with the same club or switch. Ran across this article by SoccerAmerica from back in the day. Seems the USSDA used to publish report cards on DA clubs. Here's the article: https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/43960/top-us-boys-clubs-get-report-cards.html

Here's the link to the archived 2011 evals (the original USSDA web page is no longer available). 
https://web.archive.org/web/20111119053648/http://www.ussoccer.com/~/media/F6AFF980EC804D5980011C71E16FC2D4.ashx


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Kante said:


> As the season winds down, clubs make decisions about which players to keep and families decide if they want to continue with the same club or switch. Ran across this article by SoccerAmerica from back in the day. Seems the USSDA used to publish report cards on DA clubs. Here's the article: https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/43960/top-us-boys-clubs-get-report-cards.html
> 
> Here's the link to the archived 2011 evals (the original USSDA web page is no longer available).
> https://web.archive.org/web/20111119053648/http://www.ussoccer.com/~/media/F6AFF980EC804D5980011C71E16FC2D4.ashx
> ...


What's with the font tricks?


----------



## Kante (Jun 13, 2019)

As Biden would say, "this is a big f*&^ing deal." Crossfire obtained and has released the FIFA DRC ruling on their request for solidarity payment from Tottenham for Yedlin. According to ESPNFC, FIFA ruled in favor of Crossfire's claim but said that since Tottenham had already paid the full transfer fee (including solidarity payments) to MLS and USSF, that Crossfire would have to seek compensation from MLS/USSF, not Tottenham. Evidently, MLS/USSF gave assurances to Tottenham that solidarity payments would be forwarded to the appropriate parties, which did not happen. Will be fascinating to hear MLS/USSF response although (as of 2:01pm pst) they do not appear to be returning phone calls.
https://www.espn.com/soccer/major-league-soccer/story/3875322/fifa-panel-releases-detailed-ruling-in-yedlin-case


----------



## Kante (Jun 21, 2019)

In a little followed item, US Soccer is currently looking to hire a new CEO. Current CEO Dan Flynn is stepping down, and, per reports, strongly recommending Jay Berhalter, current US soccer chief commercial and chief strategy officer. (and yes, Jay Berhalter is the brother of current US Men’s team coach Gregg Berhalter). Here's link to recent article on the search - https://soccer.nbcsports.com/2019/06/21/u-s-soccer-in-final-stages-of-hiring-new-ceo-jay-berhalter-in-running/

In the Twitterverse, two key bits of news have bubbled up. One, reports have both current US president Carlos Cordeiro and current Vice President Cindy Cone opposing J. Berhalter’s elevation. (by way of background, the US Soccer President and VP positions are elected while the CEO and CCSO positions are hired staff positions. The elected positions oversee the staff positions.) Two, multiple reports have surfaced citing the CCSO’s less than ideal management style. The most striking of which are employee reviews of US Soccer on Glassdoor which can be found here - https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/U-S-Soccer-Federation-Reviews-E9884.htm

Given Cordeiro’s operating style to date, the new CEO will likely become the face of US Soccer, and have significant influence over what happens with US Soccer over the next decade or so. Here's the link to the Twitter references re: the US Soccer CEO search and US Soccer employee reviews - https://twitter.com/search?q=glassdoor soccer&src=typd



Also, if you get a chance, can you take this poll asking what would be interesting/engaging for next year? gracias!http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/...r-the-new-season-please-pick-the-top-3.17573/


----------



## Kante (Jun 22, 2019)

A little reminder every now and again is good the soul. Twellman, "... what are we doing?..." 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1jw4pplSXU


USA vs T&T at 5pm pst. Tonight.


----------



## Kante (Aug 14, 2019)

Great podcast from Scuffed w/ solid insight and discussion re: US Soccer new org w/ Earnie Stewart as the one soccer guy in charge, and and how it may affect the US YNT program on both the men's and women's sides. 

short version is that the new regime's organizational house cleaning is wrapping up, and Cordeiro will then present the proposed new org to the board in September. 

it would make sense then for US Soccer to more publicly talk what the org looks like and where they're going by October but that doesn't mean that they will. 

it's also reasonable to assume that the new men's org will mirror what US Soccer has talked about for the women's org (i.e. gm will manage the sr team coach, the ynt coaches and the ussda and scouting)

https://scuffed.simplecast.com/episodes/episode-93-earnie-stewarts-new-job-kremlinology-and-4-young-players-berhalter-should-call-up-soon


----------



## Kante (Aug 16, 2019)

an outstanding interview with the crossfire premier doc about the u18/u19 ussda tiers. if you read nothing else on this subject, read this interview. 

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/83318/crossfires-bernie-james-details-his-disappointmen.html


----------



## Kante (Aug 30, 2019)

always on the lookup for a good story about resilience/perservance for the boys. found this one this morning: https://theathletic.com/1174298/2019/08/30/the-perseverance-of-kemar-lawrence/


----------



## Kante (Sep 3, 2019)

An interesting read and, will own it, this fully meets the headline of this thread "Going full soccer nerd". Chris Richards from Alabama/ Texans SC Houston & FC Dallas academy called as out as one of the top 10 prospects noticed by pro scouts at the u20 world cup

https://resources.fifa.com/image/upload/technical-report-fifa-u-20-world-cup-poland-2019.pdf?cloudid=q73smx8gf7e7zphzc672


----------



## Kante (Sep 13, 2019)

Woke this morning, almost did a spit take  and had to get another cup of coffee. Couldn't believe it. Reportedly, because US Soccer failed to forward paperwork from FIFA, US girls youth clubs where women's world cup players came up may not be receiving $375k from FIFA for players that played in the WWC. Excellent reporting by SoccerAmerica.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwDrHqVpqrvNlkGwnBMNtzZcCJG


----------



## Kante (Sep 18, 2019)

Good read w/ data backing up an intuitive no-brainer. wish fivethirtyeight did more on soccer. alas.

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/down-at-halftime-in-a-soccer-game-use-your-subs/


----------



## Dargle (Sep 18, 2019)

Kante said:


> Woke this morning, almost did a spit take  and had to get another cup of coffee. Couldn't believe it. Reportedly, because US Soccer failed to forward paperwork from FIFA, US girls youth clubs where women's world cup players came up may not be receiving $375k from FIFA for players that played in the WWC. Excellent reporting by SoccerAmerica.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwDrHqVpqrvNlkGwnBMNtzZcCJG
> 
> View attachment 5340


Just to follow-up on this, it turns out that they've extended the deadline or otherwise permitted US girls youth clubs to apply/participate.  

https://twitter.com/JeffreyCarlisle/status/1173673152804573191



> Re: FIFA WWC Club Benefits Program, & how US youth clubs didn't know about it until after July deadline had passed. FIFA spokesperson tells ESPN, "All eligible clubs will be given the opportunity to apply." So it looks like original deadline won't be enforced. #uswnt


----------



## Kante (Sep 25, 2019)

maybe you go for the inspirational stuff, maybe not. regardless, you're likely a Klopp fan  - or at least have respect - because if you're not you don't, you don't like soccer. already two copies, one for each. 

maybe it might suit you and yours as well.

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/en-us/articles/jurgen-klopp-liverpool-fc


----------



## Kante (Sep 26, 2019)

if twitter says it, it must be true... Word is Asher Mendelsohn is out as Chief Soccer Officer at US Soccer. Mendelsohn came into US Soccer from an administrative role working with Berhalter at the Columbus Crew. 

have no inside knowledge but Mendelsohn's arrival seemed to synch with an increase in dysfunctionality at US Soccer, particularly on the USSDA and the YNT side eg, requiring coaches to be in chicago, coaching roles being vacated and then left unfilled and the death of the YNT Futures Camp etc. 

May be unfair to assert causality but there certainly seemed to be correlation.

here's the espn story by Jeff Carlisle:
https://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states-usa/story/3952352/sources-ussf-chief-soccer-officer-resigns

here's background articles:

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/80810/crews-asher-mendelsohn-returns-to-us-soccer-as.html
https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/81313/the-troubling-case-of-us-soccer-coaching-vacanci.html


----------



## Kante (Sep 27, 2019)

here's another very good article from SoccerAmerica with more context about the recent resignation of Asher Mendelsohn as chief soccer officer from US Soccer. 

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/83754/chief-soccer-officer-asher-mendelsohn-leaves-us.html



Key context around Mendelsohn's resignation from the article is: 

1. DA and YNT were among Mendelsohn's responsibilities
2. There is no director of the DA program or Youth National Teams Director overall (boys and girls),  Jared Miklos resigned this last August
3. There has been no director of boys' USSDA since the previous director - Aloys Wijnker  - resigned in Nov 2018, just ahead of Mendelsohn coming in
4. There has been no girls YNT director since April Heinrich left in October 2018, again just ahead of Mendelsohn coming in
5. There are currently five boys YNT coaching vacancies and at least five girls YNT coaching vacancies

* another important item that also happened under Mendelsohn's watch/purview is a shift/downsizing that occurred with scouting, away from US Soccer scouts to relying heavily on clubs and then the showcase tournament and play-offs (both one time events). *

In the big picture/longer term, all this may be adequately resolved (and Earnie Stewart seems to be on the right path, finally) but the kids who are in the DA system right now have a limited window. And the recent lack of stability created by the "adults" in charge is having an impact on these kids. 

By most standards, the DA system has been a successful idea (even if lacking some times from an exceution pov), with rise of new generation of quality ynt/mnt team players  being evidence of this success. 

The adults in charge over the last year seem to be have been determined to allow their "stuff" to get in the way of putting the kids first. Which, at least IMHO, is never OK. 

Would appreciate US Soccer resolving these USSDA and YNT issues  - given the limited window for the kids and time sensitive nature - as their #1 near term priority.


----------



## Kante (Oct 7, 2019)

Kante said:


> Woke this morning, almost did a spit take  and had to get another cup of coffee. Couldn't believe it. Reportedly, because US Soccer failed to forward paperwork from FIFA, US girls youth clubs where women's world cup players came up may not be receiving $375k from FIFA for players that played in the WWC. Excellent reporting by SoccerAmerica.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwDrHqVpqrvNlkGwnBMNtzZcCJG
> 
> View attachment 5340


So give credit where is due. US Soccer seems to be on their way to fixing this issue (thanks in no small part to SoccerAmerica bringing light to the issue...)

here's link to SoccerAmerica's follow-up article: https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/83827/us-soccer-follows-through-on-womens-world-cup-b.html

And here's link to subscribe to SoccerAmerica - it's less than $5 per month (<two Starbucks Lattes) - to support this kind of quality journalism covering an important part of American sports: https://www.socceramerica.com/join/


----------



## Kante (Oct 16, 2019)

Oi. No words really after last evening w/ the USA vs Canada match. Best podcast discussion so far on what happened... youtube.com/watch?v=UhsG7EVKvog


----------



## Kante (Nov 6, 2019)

it's been a bit. there's been plenty of news but no truly insightful bit of info that's not easily available somewhere else. But then this piece came out from Will Parchman in The Athletic.

It's a tidy little synopsis of the current situation w/ the boys side of the YNT and how that directly led to the u17 USA fiasco at the u17 World Cup in Brazil where the USA ynt - despite the u17s being one of the first ynt sides to be have benefitted from full exposure to the DA system - gave one of the worst performances of any u17 team in recent history.

there's some reasonable questions that still need to be asked and answered (eg, does the stylistic similarity btw how the u17s played and lost at the u17 world cup, and how the USMNT played and lost to Canada recently, represent enough evidence to indict Berthalter's system and fire everybody?) but Parchman's piece is a good way to get all caught up.









						Breaking down the U.S. U-17 World Cup breakdown
					

The U.S. is currently in an awkward teenage phase where it is neither capable of out-classing top teams nor interested in out-hustling them




					theathletic.com


----------



## Kante (Nov 15, 2019)

One the best - and important - articles on the current state of the USMNT is below. Here's the article - https://theathletic.com/1379646/2019/11/15/no-country-for-usmnt-fans/

(One point that is missed a bit - is that at the youth level - the window for the kids is small, and waiting out the US Soccer dysfunction, the way one might wait out a pro sports team's run of poor performance, is not really an option imo.)

And for your info, the stakes are high for the USMNT match vs Canada this evening, in a way they haven't been for the USMNT since last WC qualifying, and we all know how that went. Coverage for the USMNT vs Canada starts at 4pm pst on ESPN2, Unimas and TUDN.


----------



## Kante (Dec 6, 2019)

Another outstanding interview by Woitalla at SoccerAmerica (i.e. worth subscribing for). Woitalla interviews the University of North Carolina's women's soccer head coach, Anson Dorrance, and Dorrance addresses a variety of US Soccer issues on both sides of the boys and girls aisle. Good stuff. 

Here's link to the interview: https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/84443/anson-dorrance-on-us-soccers-good-moves-its-ba.html (fyi, can access up to three articles/month by providing SA an email address)


----------



## Kante (Jan 13, 2020)

An interesting read. Some of it is not on point for this forum, but maybe a starting point for an important conversation for the new year. 

There's a reference to what Germany did after they lost in the Euros in 2000, _*expanding their scouting to every corner of Germany looking for talent.*_ (emphasis added) 









						How Do We Fix Youth Soccer In America? We Found One Club That Has Figured It Out
					

Portland Community Football Club represents everything and everyone U.S. Soccer has failed to support.




					the18.com


----------



## Kante (Jan 17, 2020)

interesting article. don't necessarily agree w/ all the points but it's worth a read. 

definitely do agree with the need for regionalization, the downside of requiring A or B coaching certifications and the possibility that resources spent administering the DA league (which is to some extent redundant w/ existing leagues) might be better leveraged for expanded scouting and more training centers. 

also of concern is the observation that the USSDA folks who first created the DA system - which has resulted in a lot of benefits - are no longer w/ USSDA. And it's fair point to make that the MLS clubs are now exerting a disproportionate influence (albeit while making some reasonable points) on USSDA, and that the relationship between non-MLS DA clubs and MLS DA clubs might best be described as often one-sided.









						U.S. Soccer should retreat from youth soccer
					

It's time to trust the clubs to create their own roadmap and to allow for more regionalization.




					www.socceramerica.com


----------



## Kante (Jan 22, 2020)

If you haven't heard about the college coaches looking to extend the college season to full year, this is a good introduction. 

A fairly long time in the making, the rationale for extending the season to a full year is that:

1) it's better for student academics (train all year but only have one game per weekend enables students to actually be students rather than having to take full weeks off from school during the season) 
2) it's better for players' health during college
3) it's better for the game

Here's the link to an overview article: https://www.inquirer.com/soccer/college-soccer-reform-sasho-cirovski-maryland-jeremy-gunn-stanford-20200122.html

Here's the link to a more in-depth look: https://www.inquirer.com/philly/blogs/thegoalkeeper/Marylands-Sasho-Cirovski-fights-to-save-college-soccer-from-becoming-irrelevant-.html

(if coach comp can be figured out, maybe high school soccer could follow NCAA's lead...)


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2020)

Kante said:


> If you haven't heard about the college coaches looking to extend the college season to full year, this is a good introduction.
> 
> A fairly long time in the making, the rationale for extending the season to a full year is that:
> 
> ...


High school would have to build more fields or drop some other sports to make fields available.


----------



## focomoso (Jan 23, 2020)

I think this makes sense. All of the kids are playing year-round anyway, so why not let them play at school the whole time rather than having to go back to club in the spring. 

Though... my college roommate was on the soccer team and it was a pretty sweet deal. He worked hard for the first semester and then got to coast in the spring...

I don't see this working for high-school, though, as it would cut into the club season and the better competition is at the club level.


----------



## Kante (Jan 23, 2020)

focomoso said:


> I think this makes sense. All of the kids are playing year-round anyway, so why not let them play at school the whole time rather than having to go back to club in the spring.
> 
> Though... my college roommate was on the soccer team and it was a pretty sweet deal. He worked hard for the first semester and then got to coast in the spring...
> 
> I don't see this working for high-school, though, as it would cut into the club season and the better competition is at the club level.


[am chiming in in the hope of genuine discussion/input]

If the high schools went to full year - assuming coach comp and fields were addressed (not sure how but for sake of discussion) - then wouldn't the high schools then provide the same/more consistent level of training and comp as the clubs purportedly do now for less money, more geo accessibility and a better/more sustainable coach career path? 

High school age players now have essentially three seasons - fall, high school, spring - and play/train with two different teams. 

Let's say just CA made high school soccer year round, could see the pro clubs continuing DA/DA level development but everyone else would just feed into the high school teams after u13/u14. 

Seems like that would be a significant advantage to CA players getting into college, which is the goal of 95%+ of the families paying club fees and travel costs.

Do the benies make sense? What's wrong w/ this (besides coach comp and fields)?


----------



## focomoso (Jan 24, 2020)

Kante said:


> [am chiming in in the hope of genuine discussion/input]
> 
> If the high schools went to full year - assuming coach comp and fields were addressed (not sure how but for sake of discussion) - then wouldn't the high schools then provide the same/more consistent level of training and comp as the clubs purportedly do now for less money, more geo accessibility and a better/more sustainable coach career path?


I don't think so. Kids go to schools because they're local or fit academically or socially, not based on the soccer team. Unless you're at a private school that recruits, you're never going to get 18 kids as good as those on your kid's club team and the teams you play against aren't going to be as strong either. When you spread the talent that thin, it makes it hard to improve. 

The second issue is pure economics. Club teams charge $$ to fund their coaches and fields. Public schools can't do this.


----------



## Kante (Jan 29, 2020)

An item that might have big ramifications. JR Eskilson w/ TDS reported this morning (1/29) that the UCLA coach indicted as part of the soccer admissions scandal has alleged, as part of his legal defense, that UCLA not only was aware of the pay for admissions practices as far back as five years ago but also condoned the practice, considering it a "strategic" way to raise money for underfunded programs.

The very important caveat is that a participant in legal dispute may make assertions which, in a different context, might be described as libelous, that is, assertions that are false and/or malicious. Having said that, the claims Jorge Salcedo, the UCLA men's soccer coach in question and also former TFA Director of Coaching (no knock on TFA, just informational), is making seem, on their face, to be intuitively reasonable.

Short version is that Salcedo says that the UCLA compliance officer investigated UCLA athlete related admission five years ago in 2014, and found that "UCLA has strategically used its student-athlete admissions process as a vehicle to raise funds to pay for its many expensive and underfunded athletic programs."

Here's the link to article:








						Former UCLA men's soccer coach fires back | College Soccer
					

Former UCLA head coach Jorge Salcedo is in the news again after his attorney filed a motion with the court last week that shines the light on his former employer.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2020)

Kante said:


> An item that might have big ramifications. JR Eskilson w/ TDS reported this morning (1/29) that the UCLA coach indicted as part of the soccer admissions scandal has alleged, as part of his legal defense, that UCLA not only was aware of the pay for admissions practices as far back as five years ago but also condoned the practice, considering it a "strategic" way to raise money for underfunded programs.
> 
> The very important caveat is that a participant in legal dispute may make assertions which, in a different context, might be described as libelous, that is, assertions that are false and/or malicious. Having said that, the claims Jorge Salcedo, the UCLA men's soccer coach in question and also former TFA Director of Coaching (no knock on TFA, just informational), is making seem, on their face, to be intuitively reasonable.
> 
> ...


I am surprised to learn that any UCLA athletic program has to act as if they were "underfunded".


----------



## Kante (Feb 3, 2020)

More USSDA comings and goings. Henry Brauner - first of Sounders Academy and then USSDA West Talent ID Manager - is now reportedly going back to head up the Sounders Academy. 

Anyone have any word on who the new West USSDA Talent ID Manager will be on the boys side?









						Former U.S. youth national team scout will lead Sounders Academy
					

Henry Brauner had previously worked for Sounders Academy prior to time with U.S. Soccer and will effectively replace Marc Nicholls.




					www.sounderatheart.com


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2020)

Kante said:


> More USSDA comings and goings. Henry Brauner - first of Sounders Academy and then USSDA West Talent ID Manager - is now reportedly going back to head up the Sounders Academy.
> 
> Anyone have any word on who the new West USSDA Talent ID Manager will be on the boys side?
> 
> ...


So which talent did he scout that now competes at a high level in international soccer? Do we have any names? Or do we continue to set our sights very low by recycling the same group of folks who have us locked in mediocrity?


----------



## Kante (Feb 13, 2020)

An interesting item from soccerwire talking about the MLS expanding the GA Cup. Of particular note, they're adding a handful of MLS affiliate clubs - i.e. non-MLS clubs - to the competition. These include Met Oval, RSL-AZ, Rio Rapids New Mexico, Sporting St Louis and the Toronto FC Affiliate All-Stars.









						MLS announces details for expanded 2020 Generation adidas Cup - SoccerWire
					

Major League Soccer announced the details for the 2020 Generation adidas Cup.




					www.soccerwire.com
				




View attachment 6383


----------



## Kante (Feb 21, 2020)

a great article - and success story - from the Texas Rio Grande Valley. hard not to see some application to CA's Central Valley and border towns.









						Rio Grande Valley's young talent trove is finally provided with a pathway
					

A "street soccer" environment, long been cited as the USA's missing ingredient, has been in abundance in the extreme south of Texas.




					www.socceramerica.com


----------



## Kante (Feb 27, 2020)

An interesting write-up from a source that's different than the usual suspects. Short version is that player development - as many have experienced - can be a real hit or miss where there is a ton of "luck/good fortune" involved.

Probably the biggest example is Clint Dempsey who got noticed while his older brother was trying out, and then, but only after family tragedy, was able to keep developing in a team environment.

Ironically, despite the focus on "deliberate" practice being key to individual player development, the overall practice of player ID and development in the US seems to not be at all deliberate or systematic, but, instead, crazy reliant /dependent on who knows who. 

But, because the US has such a relatively large population to ROW, we are able to "adequately" get by with this current old boys network for player ID and development.

As a result, in communities with an average of 250k to 500k people - which studies indicate are significantly more efficient at producing pro players - hundreds of players go unnoticed every year. And players who are late developers or young for their birth year go by the wayside as "experts" come to a consensus on the player pool by u14 (more 2-3 years before boys begin to even out re: from a physical and mental development pov). But those points are digressions...

Here's the article (fyi, not generally a fan of 343 because of their collective prickly temperament (i.e. they can be prima donna dicks) and suspect many share that feeling, but give it a read anyway):









						Episode 252: Who Can Claim Credit For American Player Development? - 3four3
					

There are more American players making waves in European club soccer than ever before. More and more teenagers are signing professional contracts, domestically and abroad. It is safe to say there hasn’t been this much excitement about an entire generation of American players in many, many years...



					343coaching.com


----------



## Kante (Mar 16, 2020)

been heads-down for bit, but came across this article this evening. normalizes the whole DA thing for both parents and players. well written and a good read.









						In soccer, unlike basketball, there aren’t a lot of scholarship dollars. But the money chase is still hectic.
					

It was time to have “the talk.” We both knew it. Max’s sunken shoulders said everything his quivering lips couldn’t. We’d just gotten home from a fourth night o…




					theundefeated.com


----------



## Kante (Mar 26, 2020)

Snaves - aka Adam Snavely - is one of the great poets of current American soccer writing. Here's a recent post of his from his personal website - Dead Ball Daily. Right now, Snaves is taking it on the head as sports have shut down and evidently he's not yet a salaried employee of theathletic.com.

Check this piece out and maybe, just maybe, sign up for a subscription - $5 per month or $50 per year (a deal!). Have zero financial interest in Snaves other than he's one of the best writers we've got these days, and, thus, is to be treasured. Times is tough these days. help a brother out.









						On Will Wilson and the Things He Could Do Which I Would Not Be Upset About
					

A non-exhaustive list.




					snavely.substack.com


----------



## Kante (Apr 9, 2020)

Great article. Would assume there's a movie being made about this. 









						Won and done: The San Francisco Deltas’ single, title-winning season of existence
					

Living in luxury and using a shipping container as a dressing room, the Deltas' solitary NASL campaign bounced between dizzying extremes




					theathletic.com


----------



## focomoso (Apr 14, 2020)

@Kante - what are you gonna do with your time now that DA is no more? I guess you could just turn to ECNL.


----------



## Kante (Apr 14, 2020)

focomoso said:


> @Kante - what are you gonna do with your time now that DA is no more? I guess you could just turn to ECNL.


Ah... yes. 

there’s a bottle of port with my name on it in the back of one our cabinets.

Kidding.

Mostly.

will see what they say tomorrow. The algo prefers da, but is pretty flexible.


----------

